# Huge welts from mosquito bites; concerned- suggestions?



## seekingtruth (Jul 27, 2004)

My ds, 2.5, gets absolutely huge welts any time he gets a mosquito bite. HUGE! Last summer he got two on one ear and the ear swelled up four times its normal size. Now he's got three- one his back, his arm and his eyelid, with the one on the back and the arm about 3"x1" and the one on his eye nearly swelling his eye shut. On his arm and back I've used a Benedryl stick to help with the itching but I'm not sure it's done anything for the swelling. We put an ice pack on the eye. I guess my concern here is what would happen if he were to get stung by a bee, or something more harmful- something that could cause a reaction so severe it could stop his breathing or something like that? Does anyone have any experiences? If this is like you or your loved one, or you have any ideas, do you carry around some sort of remedy for a just-in-case situation??


----------



## PaytinandAvarysMom (Apr 19, 2006)

My daughter has the same thing happen! Someone on here just told me about homeopathic apis I just ordered some and it sounds like it should work out well. For my DD the benadryl will not work and she will not hold ice on. One thing I have found that works is cabbage leaves when she is sleeping. My DD has some big ones right now by her eye and I asked our doctor today about what would happen if she got stung by a bee. She said a bee is a completley diffrent type of thing but if it ever happend to watch her extreamley close for the first 3 hours. HTH


----------



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

I don't know what to tell you to make it better but I wanted to tell you you are not alone! When my cousin was about that age mosquitoes LOVED to bite around her eyes and they would swell like she was a beat-up old boxer, making her eyes into little slits. She grew out of it I would say before the age of 5 or 6 if memory serves me correctly. It looked AWFUL.

One day she was playing w/ her dad at the playground on some bouncy thing while her sister and I were playing baseball. Her eye areas were all swollen from a couple bites. Her dad bounced her and she wasn't holding on so BANG she went into the metal playground equipment, face-first. She and her dad headed back to the baseball field and she looked SO HORRIBLE, totally swollen from bites and now with a knot on her forehead A passerby saw her and said "aww! What happened?" My little toddler cousin replied, "my daddy did it."







THAT took a lot of awkward explaining!


----------



## IansMommy (Jun 14, 2005)

Uugghhh. I couldn't read and not post. My dd and myself, get welts as well. I have no good advice for getting rid of them quickly. We try not to go outside during peak time, which for us is dawn and dusk. We also have really checked our window screens and added some foam strips around our air conditioning units so that they can't get in at night.


----------



## seekingtruth (Jul 27, 2004)

Iansmommy, do you have similar reactions to other kinds of bites/stings? Do you take any preventative measures as far as what if you or dd DO get bit/stung?


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

DD got some bites like this yesterday. Oddly enough, the mosquito bites she gets in our backyard look like normal bites. The mosquito bites she got last night at the boat club down on the shoreline are HUGE, and so were the mosquitos -- they were visibly larger than the ones near our house.

She has fair, sensitive skin anyway, and again with the odd . . . last summer whenever she played outside, she froze rigid every time she saw a bee. Completely petrified. It was very out of character for her. She has no bug phobias, has never been stung, and is generally very gung ho about meeting new critters. I wonder if she's allergic to bee stings because my grandmother, father, and sister all are (and physically she takes after all of them, too).

I iced her welts and gave her some arnica (this was for other bumps and bruises, but it might have helped), and the swelling went down a lot over the course of the day.


----------



## allbrightmama (Aug 8, 2004)

Ds1 gets the huge welts too. Swelling as big as an apple sometimes. Just found out from my mil that dh used to get them. Dh also used to get insane swellings from bee stings. He outgrew both.

We just gave homeopathic lidum to ds for mosquito bites. The swelling went away so completely I had to search to find the bites. Even oral benadryl doesn't do that much for him. Ds has not had a bee sting yet. Knock on wood!


----------



## adtake (Feb 1, 2006)

Homeopathic Apis Mell work amazing! I have sat and watched a mosquito sting welp go down! Works on most insect stings.

I used to get them when I was little too...wish I had apis mell then!

Good luck!!


----------



## Ornery (May 21, 2007)

No suggestions here, just thought I'd let you know I had this experience with my oldest ds as well. HUGE welts would appear whenever he got bit by a mosquito, and then the area would turn brown after the bite itself went away. The brown spot stayed around forever. He finally grew out of that around 9ish although anytime he gets a bite now, it gets a bit bigger than normal. He has gotten stung by bees many times and never had a reaction but our doc said to watch him every time it happens just in case. He still has nasty reactions to spider bites, we've had to have him treated for those at the ER before. Good luck!


----------



## fortunecookie (Mar 20, 2007)

Do you use anything with flower,plant, and/or sweet scents? These can attract flying insects and I never thought about it until my mom pointed it out. My shampoo,conditioner,flower water,and lotions were all attracting those bugs. She also gave me some asian balms she uses on insect bites to take down the swelling and help against the itching. I think one is called Golden Cup balm and the other is Monkey Holding White Peach balm. You can't use them around your eyes, but they really do seem to help with the itching and swelling.


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

I suggest Sting Stop homeopathic gel. It has several homeopathics in it and citronella to ward off future bites. I get really bad reactions (wheezing if I get bit in the face) and Sting Stop stops the reaction and makes the itching go away. I sometimes have to apply it twice but it does the trick right away. It is B & T brand.
Wendi


----------



## 2busy2clean (Feb 3, 2005)

Right after I got my last Td vaccine (I was 16) my mosquito bites swelled up so bad. Now I understand that it was the vaccine that encouraged my body to overdo the immune response.
I am also sensitive to bee stings, but not real bad. It has been a long time since I was stung, so I'm not sure if, as my body has been detoxed, the immune response will be more normal or not.

I keep forgetting to use Ledum on our bug bites.


----------



## mommadani (Oct 13, 2013)

Where do you get this at?


----------



## mommadani (Oct 13, 2013)

Sorry, where do you get Homepathic Apis Mel or Ledum Palustre at?


----------

